

Happy Anniversary WWW - bussetta
http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/happy-anniversary-www

======
basicallydan
Well said, Jacques.

There are too many angry, ranty, sensationalist accounts of why online
surveillance is A Bad Thing, and you put it in a calm & rational way.

I hope more people read this article and better understand the objections if
they didn't already.

------
currywurst
"It’s been a bit of a slow realization for me, but I don’t actually want to be
safe, I’d rather be free and unsafe."

This, I believe, is the key tension in democracies. A majority of the
constituents can be scared into compromises for "their security", not fully
understanding what they are really giving up. A large number would rather
"feel safe" than "feel free".

~~~
Datsundere
I disagree with that statement. It's possible that he hasn't lost someone
close in any kind of traumatic event that makes him so optimistic about it.
Human nature compels people to want revenge or hatred towards say the same
(religious) groups that the "terrorists" were from. This is very evident post
9/11\. People hated muslims, destroyed their properties and discriminated
them.

I think it's not time to be so care free. We don't even understand the
universe yet. Of course I don't want survellience, but there has to be a
requirement for saftey, and yes if that means putting bad people behind bars
and make society advance faster so that we can colonize other planets, and
understand how everything works better. There needs to be more scientists and
engineers not more thieves.

~~~
unionpivo
Nobody has problem with putting bad guys into prisons. All civilized societies
do this.

What I/we have a problem with is that everybody is treated as guilty, spied on
etc.

This becomes even bigger problem when you consider that most governments
consider anyone that is not with them to be their enemy. So in essence If you
don't 100% agree and support government you are an enemy and then anything
goes (spying, dronestrikes, ...).

Additionally I am not American, I don't even get a vote, but i am beeing spied
on, and If I make to much fuzz them might decide to drone me. (As far as I
know they haven't killed any EU citizens, but I doubt they would think twice).
They also keep expanding who they go after, first it was just the Al Kaida and
other terrorist, now its pretty much anyone USA doesn't like. So to put it
bluntly I as a EU citizen am far more scared of USA than Al Kaida.

~~~
Datsundere
Are you serious? Despite the 1% spending to aid, US gives more aid to
developing countries more than any other nation. You're scared because if you
make a fuzz they'll drone you?

People that didn't like obama talked bad(even death) about him when he first
became the president, they're still alive.

I don't support what the NSA is doing by spying on everyone but detaining
someone of probable cause is necessary for saftey measures.

According to your view, US should've nuked North Korea already by now.

------
tosbourn
Obligatory link to
[http://howoldistheinter.net/](http://howoldistheinter.net/)

------
lazugod
Does the Internet Archive project collect emails or cross any privacy lines?
Will future Archive members be as benevolent?

(Should I go read the Archive's website and find out for myself? Probably
yes.)

~~~
jacquesm
They don't collect email because that's behind a password protected access if
it is web driven and presumably imap or pop if it isn't. So your emails are
not stored by the IA.

I don't speak on behalf of the archive nor am I in any way associated with it
but from a technical point of view the archive crawlers simply do not have
access to your emails.

See the faq for lots more information:

[http://archive.org/about/faqs.php](http://archive.org/about/faqs.php)

